
What is error correction? Hamming codes in hardware by Ben Eater [video] - guiambros
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0jloehRKas
======
the__alchemist
Nice! pairs well with the 3Blue1Br video on the subject:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8jsijhllIA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8jsijhllIA)

Hamming's book The Art of doing Science and Engineer's a solid read. Mixed
topics, centered around problem solving techniques, and pitfalls.

